# 짜도 짜도 그런 짠돌이가 없어.



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone!

짜도 짜도 그런 짠돌이가 없어.
The phrase above was translated as "I've never seen such a tightwad"...what does 짜도 짜도 mean? (I couldn't find it in the dictionary...)

THanks so much!!


----------



## moonji

It emphasizes tightwadness.


----------



## kenjoluma

It would really help if you specify what you don't understand.
Is it the repetition of the same phrase? Or, the meaning of the slang "짜다"? You don't understand the "-도" in here? 
Which one is it?


----------



## 82riceballs

kenjoluma said:


> It would really help if you specify what you don't understand.
> Is it the repetition of the same phrase? Or, the meaning of the slang "짜다"? You don't understand the "-도" in here?
> Which one is it?



Sorry about that- I for some reason thought it was some sort of idiom, so I didn't break it down into parts...

I'm confused about the repetition of the same phrase and the usage of 도...are there any other examples of verbs that can be repeated like this?

thank you so much!


----------



## vientito

82riceballs said:


> Sorry about that- I for some reason thought it was some sort of idiom, so I didn't break it down into parts...
> 
> I'm confused about the repetition of the same phrase and the usage of 도...are there any other examples of verbs that can be repeated like this?
> 
> thank you so much!



Most often if you see repetition in korean, you know right away they like to intensify or emphasize the degree.  

I suppose you have looked up the verb 짜다?  One of its many meanings includes "to extract, to wring, to squeeze".   

도 in many instances simply means "even".  Like in any situation this is the most that you could ever do.  Then you will use 도.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks! Would you by any chance have any examples of other verbs used this way? I'm guessing it's usually descriptive verbs...


----------



## kenjoluma

1. Actually, 짜다 here is an adjective, derived from 짜다 (salty).
There is a story that, a frugal man deliberately cooked his dishes extremely salty so he can eat less, and save food.

2. Here are some examples I can think of:
봐도 봐도 질리지 않는다.
먹어도 먹어도 항상 맛있다.
자도 자도 피곤하다.
가도 가도 끝이 없다.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you so much!
Your explanation of 짜다 makes it so much easier to remember the word and the examples are extremely helpful in understanding the repetition!!


----------

